# May I please see your lovely Stallions?



## Watcheye (Sep 13, 2007)

Hello all. I have been very preoccupied lately with lots and lots of...stuff. I snuck on line today and have just been in the mood to see Stallions. Anyways, show off all of your little studs. I would love to see them growing up. I get the biggest kick out of these little guys and their short man attitude.




:

I dont have a good recent image right now (I have not been out taking pictures as I should be) but I have one from a year ago of my boy so I suppose I will post him.






This is Funny Side. This little guy cracks me up to no end. EVERY morning at breakfast he talks non stop in all kinds of little whinnies and mutters of all pitches. Its so cute. His Hair is long as all get out and I am in love with his forelock. I got him from Snowberry Farms from some of the nicest horse people I have ever met. He has quite the prance to his gait and though he is challenging at times, I really enjoy playing with him.



:

Here is another picture of him showing the big guys "how its done". He is racing along the fence with all the arabs on the other side. Its so funny to watch. :lol:






I am really looking forward to seeing the Stallions Parade, thanks.



:


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2007)

*Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)*
Erica and I co-own this little man who just went National Champion Ammy Senior Stallion on Monday!
He's a many time AMHA & AMHA Grand Champion and has his Halter Hall of Fame
Grandson of both Little Kings Buck Echo and Alvadars Double Destiny





------------------

*Erica's Gone and DunIT*
a/k/a Super D... I love this boy so much, all 31" of him!
Grandson of both BTU and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King
National Top 10 and Grand -- pictures with NO conditioning and NO sweating





------------------

*Erica’s Big City Blue By U*
maternal brother to DunIT and a grandson of both Buckeroo and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, great grandson of Egyptian King. 
I will probably geld him because I need a junior show gelding, but we shall see...
Blue should be home in a few weeks!!!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a beautiful stallion!!!

We are up to three stallions now, and two have got to go!

Here's the keeper, co-owned with Becky of Redrock, Redrock Incognito:






Ericas Oohhzz and Aahzzz, sadly offered for sale. I'll miss him as he's such a lovable horse:






Redrock C Me Now, also for sale:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's our main man.. On The Rise Farm Sky Eyes Eagle, a black varnish near leopard 'overo'loosa.. He's a son of C-Chief Proud Eagle and goes back to Ramseys Bambie and Powells Sheh Jehan on his dam's side..

Him as a youngin'






As a 4 year old






As a 6 year old out to pasture


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 13, 2007)

Echo






kiowa our yearling stud colt


----------



## Kendra (Sep 13, 2007)

North Stars Valdez Y Basan

Foals






Tibbs Night Rider

Foals


----------



## FoRebel (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's our main stud:

Painted Perfections Picazzo - "Cazzo"






Our other senior stud:

T Oaks JP - "Jet"






We have a 2 yr old stud colt that we will be breeding this next season to one mare (he'll be 3 yrs old at that point) and our donkey jack that will have a mare and a jenny of his own (I don't have any recent pictures of them though).


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 13, 2007)

Here are my Stallions Colts



:

Both will be my Future Herd Sires :bgrin

Whenever they grow Up 

This is Allure Growing Up He's only 4 months old






and this is my Yearling Bedivere


----------



## outlawridge (Sep 13, 2007)

Watcheye, your little man is beautiful. I love his eye and expression. Here are pix of my beloved Romeo, (Rocking Horses Harlequin Romance) when he was much younger and being shown. The next one is when he was 4 or 5. I don't have any recent pix of him and keep meaning to do so. He is starting to get fuzzy so I guess I better get busy! We began sharing life with him in Nov. 1998 when he was two. I am forever grateful to Little Beginnings and Mary Lou as I found him through my ad on the sale board here!


----------



## Asia (Sep 13, 2007)

We have three stallions, we don't breed anymore, but still have stallions 

This is Sunshinemeadows Wild Intrique. He is 50% Arenosa. He was my first foal EVER. I love this guy.

He will be gelded this fall.






This is Sunshinemeadows Blue Derringer. I'm Hoping to get him to a trainer for open pleasure driving.

He can really move. He is a son of Pleasant Meadows Bucks Bay Blue.






sorry this one is sooooo big. Photobucket won't let me change this one ???

This is Double J's Sterling Echo. He is a Buck Echo grandson. I bought him to down size some of my bigger mares....He is only 29.75" tall. He is for sale.






Thanks for letting me share

Sue


----------



## Leeana (Sep 13, 2007)

Here are my two stallions, well one is a yearling but will be used as one of our breeding stallions next season.

Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko

-Currently 32.5'', sired by Boones Little BTU Crown Prince a son of BTU (I'm A Boones Little Buckeroo Too). He has the BTU heart ontop of good looks. Thank you Karen Wales!! He is BTU bred top AND bottom



. Im extremely happy with him!!!!
















Impressive Lights

-28.5'' sr stallion. We just got him in may from MCA Miniatures. He is a proven stallion and settled one mare for me this season and i think two (maybe three?) for Jan while she owned him for 2008. He is also buckeroo bred (grandson) top and bottom, he is also a grandson of Zee Jays Buccarudy



.


----------



## Miniv (Sep 13, 2007)

Asia/Sue..... All THREE of your boys are really nice! (I don't offer praise lightly) Have you ever considered becoming a "stallion station" for other people? If you can handle the "pain in the butt" stuff, breeding to outside mares (with breeding contracts), it might be kind of neat!

Each one of your stallions are very handsome, but totally different, so would attract very different breeders.

MA


----------



## EAD Minis (Sep 13, 2007)

*Hears my little man, 31" chestnut stallion, SM Raven's Tundra. Also my newest addition , he is a gorgeous little chestnut with the longest hair and gorgeous movement.



:



: *

_SM Raven's Tundra_




[/b]


----------



## Kendra (Sep 13, 2007)

Okay, I already posted, but now that I'm home I had to add these photos of Valdez, these were taken a month ago standing in his pen, just because I got a new show halter and I'm such a geek that I took pics of it on a whole bunch of horses!!

So here's Valdez, 18 years young this year!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is our "Cupcake"! He is a sweet tempered pain in butt! Always trying to out think us. He has given us some lovely foals and we lead him around by his forelock!!! Can't ask for a better "tud!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Sep 13, 2007)

This is my senior stallion Little Kings Junior Jinx. He is a son of Little Kings Buckwheat by Boones Little Buckeroo. Jinx out of Little Kings Jackie Jubilee a daughter of East Acres Golden Jubilee and Little Kings Echo Aurora, who is a Little Kings Buck Echo daughter.


----------



## Miniequine (Sep 13, 2007)

Asia said:


> We have three stallions, we don't breed anymore, but still have stallions
> 
> This is Sunshinemeadows Wild Intrique. He is 50% Arenosa. He was my first foal EVER. I love this guy.
> 
> ...


WOW SUE!!

I LOVE all THREE of your boys



:

Jill, Congrats on Destiny's Win!!

I think Jinx is just BEAUTIFUL!!!!

~Sandy


----------



## Shadows_Gold (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is my stud Richlynn Shredder's Image of Hajel. He is half brother to LTD's Magic Man.


----------



## CLC Stables (Sep 13, 2007)

Stallions.....................wow


----------



## Asia (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the complements MA and Sandy.

I have given some thought to offering them to outside mares.

I'm not sure I could handle all the "stuff".

It's fun to think about tho.



:

Sue


----------



## Dona (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is my Jr. stallion "Kickapoo's Apache Moon".....used him for the first time this year, and expecting 4 foals by him next year.




: (fingers crossed!)


----------



## Buckskin gal (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are our three boys. the golden palomino is Triple K's Dun It All, the silver bay is Tibb's Regal Royale and the pinto is LM Hawks Apache Blue These guys are just wonderful to have around with great dispositions. Mary


----------



## countrycharm (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are my boys i have TOOOO many lol But O LOOOVVEEE the stallions i just love there spark and everything about them



They all get along great and i have no problems if someone didnt fit into my situation they wouldnt be here





Bluegables Monarchs Moonwalker






Pinehaven Apppy Go Lucky






Buck Ons Cinnamax






Dreamtime Orions Patchwork






And futre Boy Summerlea Designed By Dash


----------



## nootka (Sep 14, 2007)

*takes a seat next to Rob*

There are some nice stallions in this thread....

Liz


----------



## jjnov (Sep 15, 2007)

This is my stallion, he is a coming 3 yr old 28" Bay balnket appy. His blanket actually has gotten bigger, its more towards his shoulder now. This picture was taken before he was attacked by dogs, and before the surgery. He is expecting his first baby next April!

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/28960...host=good-times


----------



## horsehug (Sep 15, 2007)

Here are my only 3 mature stallions.

I am going to be thick skinned today. 

I am proud of them and they have produced some awesome foals too........IMHO.

Rambo is a National Top Ten AMHA in Obstacle driving, coming 20 years old and priceless to me. I truly dread the day when I no longer have his foals being born.

Touchdown reminds me SOOOO much of his grandpa, Buckeroo!

And I have never yet seen one move any better than my little Spicy! His action is exquisite.

Their good traits are not liimited to the above. To my eye they follow the breed standards for their particular types.

I have to also say I think many of the other stallions posted are also really beautiful. I am not just saying that. I truly mean it. I absolutely love Kendra's Tibbs Nightrider!! 

Susan O.






Tiny Acres Rambo






Chickadee Ridge Bionic Touchdown






Double BB Hot N Spicy


----------



## minimomNC (Sep 15, 2007)

We only have two stallion here now. One is a stallion only for show purposes, he will probably be gelded at some point. The other we bought at a sale because we really liked him and he needed some work. If he isn't sold before winter he will be come the next gelding in the barn along with a weanling colt that will be our jr gelding for next year. Nothing is safe from the knife here.

Our show colt co owned by Samantha and Justine.

Ravenwood Mr Magnificent 27" son of Buckeroo I Stand Grand and out of an L & D Scout daughter.






And our pretty boy that needs some work and a loving home.

De Chevals Double Impact 32" solid palomino with Bend Or spots.

This was taken the week we got him.


----------



## Relic (Sep 15, 2007)

one of my favorite studs on the place.. :bgrin


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 15, 2007)

I am SO happy to see all of these beautiful Stallions guys! Thanks and keep em coming - even if you already posted. This is a fabulous stallion parade! :aktion033:


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2007)

Here's a little man that should be at my place in a few weeks. I will probably geld him, but you never know!!! I think he's plenty nice enough to stay a stallion, but I also really like a nice junior show gelding. Either way, I don't expect I'll be letting him be anything but my guy AND a lot of fun to call "mine" :bgrin

He is a Buckeroo grandson as well as a grandson of Yellow Diamond Little Feather and great grandson of Egyptian King. All his maternal brothers are National Top 10 and Grand Champion stallions. He is a maternal brother to my "DunIT". His sire is Erica's Buckeroo son, Little Kings Big City Buck, who's offspring are making their mark on the show ring already.

Blue was born on June 3 of ths year and I saw him being born (way way early in the morning). It was a scary birth to watch because it looked like his dam was having trouble. It turned out, she wasn't, but I was not the only one relieved to see Erica carry a live foal into view in the stall (several of us were on here "watching"). At the time, I didn't figure I'd be his new mom.

*[SIZE=14pt]Erica’s Big City Blue By U[/SIZE]*


----------



## Relic (Sep 15, 2007)

One of the senior stallions...






and the shortest one on the place


----------



## Miniequine (Sep 15, 2007)

This is my first, and one and only stallion MCC Robin Hoods Little John, 30", a L&D Scout

grandson, by Robin Hood and a Call Me Sir grandson by Snowy Sensation.

He did pretty well showing in halter, he's officially retired from Halter... He HATED it!

He is broke to drive and I really want to try driving in some AMHA shows next year... *GULP*

He actually moves very nice, especailly for a 30"er.

He's a good little guy at home, never screams or runs the fence... pretty lazy really... LOL

I dearly love him.



He may or may not remain intact, haven't decided yet, as selling babies is so very difficult for me.....  Finding good homes... but that's a different thread.... sorry

I didn't know it when I found her... but my mare Semi's sire is Little John's half brother!

And sorry in advance,,,, .. I have about a million pictures of him.... :bgrin


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Sep 15, 2007)

Here are our stallions

First is Dakota San Juan Paco - although he will be gelded in Oct- guess you gotta be careful what you ask for Raven has wanted him for her own to show since the day we laid eyes on him and seeing as she has 3 more years to wait till she can show a stallion ... and a mare placed a well aimed kick.. well he will now be her show gelding






and here is our new 2 yr old colt

Michigans Prince William ASPC/AMHR

I LOVE THIS HORSE he is just a pleasure to be around. Although he is not above being gelded either- hard to keep raven from wanting all of my boys as her show geldings LOL but for now I am winning the fight.


----------



## nootka (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, Lisa, one thing that illustrates to me a breeder's eye for quality is looking at the pinnacle of geldings, your two guys really show that to me.

Gorgeous boys (I must have missed what happened to the first one, that's too bad).

Miniequine and Relic, your guys are great, too!!!

Liz M.


----------



## wiccanz (Sep 16, 2007)

> I LOVE THIS HORSE


Me too!!!



:



:

That is one lovely horse.


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 16, 2007)

Asia said:


> We have three stallions, we don't breed anymore, but still have stallions
> 
> This is Sunshinemeadows Wild Intrique. He is 50% Arenosa. He was my first foal EVER. I love this guy.
> 
> ...



Sue!!

You have REALLY nice stallions!!!!!!! Love em!!!!!


----------



## HJF (Sep 16, 2007)

This is our best stallion- 3 year old 35" buckskin pictured today after we got back from nationals (where he went reserve, Top Five, and Top Ten) He's also driving as well. He doesn't have any babies yet but sometime in the future. Focusing on his driving right now











We also have a 25.50" yearling who we are planning on using for breeding, but not really any good pictures of him..He went Top Ten in halter this yr. in a really nice class against horses up to about 7 inches taller than he was.


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 17, 2007)

Chianti, 32" 2 y/o:






Concho, 31" 23 y/o (hubby's driving horse):






Tracker, 28" 3 y/o:






Tucker, 28" 2 y/o:






And not a mini, and will be gelded soonish, but my POA yearling Skylar:






Jessi


----------



## River1018 (Sep 17, 2007)

Our main herd sire Tibbs Rapid Transit

Reserve and Multiple Top Ten National Champion


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Sep 17, 2007)

:new_shocked: WOW there are some nice guys on here! I thought I'd just add mine.... here is my favorite shot of him :



,here is him trying to look like an arab





He is my boy, only 15 1/2 years old even in the pictures(taken today)!!


----------

